

The Case Against Responsive Web Design - kloncks
http://www.drawar.com/articles/against-responsive-web-design

======
GBKS
Good points. As it is with many approaches, responsive design is a technique
that should only be used when it makes sense.

Responsive design is still a great concept but it requires a lot of careful
work. In an environment where just getting a site look the same across
browsers takes major effort, approaches like this simply don't have much
priority. At least from my experience.

